
How To Hire by Wall Street Journal - VivaTechnics
http://vivatechnics.com/story.php?title=how-to-hire-by-wall-street-journal#.UT-aPt-ZqWU.hackernews
======
matterhorn
"...don't focus on those with big-business credentials who may be accustomed
to having a lot of rules to follow."

This is EXACTLY the kind of rule that a big business uses. It involves no
judgement, no thinking, no consideration of the individual situation being
addressed.

"For every complex problem there is an answer that is clear, simple, and
wrong." - H.L. Mencken

Freelancers are a good bet for small companies and also for side-projects. All
Hail the Freelancers. But that rule about candidates who worked at a large
business is not reasonable.

